# Army Painting Challenge - Febuary 2014



## humakt

The new thread for the challenge.


----------



## Septok

Frostheart Phoenix for me this month. This is going to be the last big entry for me this year - if this month is going to be tough, the others are going to be murder.

Also, why is it so easy to break models' heads off by dropping a spray can?


----------



## emissaryofdark

*Feb entry*

Cant believe I've stuck to this every month so far!!!

Staying with Tau again this month as not got many units left to paint.
And as i have a week off this month i'm going go big with a unit of 20 kroot.

Been ill the whole of my holidays so got no painting done, going to have to use one of those real life cards
I hang my head in shame but will catch up next month.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Placeholder for my entry. A High Elf Great Eagle. Gotta do some web browsing to look at eagle pics before I start.


----------



## Jacobite

Taking a break from Minos this month, need to, if I paint another bronze mini I think I'm going to scream (painting over 75 of them in 10 months will do that to you). Doing Penal Legion instead. This month it is a Company/Platoon Command Squad:


----------



## Nordicus

I'll probably do a Noise Marine Champion or a Daemonette "champion". Haven't decided yet


----------



## Relise

Im having a month off this month. All my weekends are booked so theres not enough time to finish a unit. I will build and undercoat March's entry instead.


----------



## Asmodus

having failed for the first time to produce a completed monthly project ( 3 man Raven wing). i will finish and add 3 more Raven wing, 2 squads in a month.. if i'm allowed of course.
RLC recovery?


----------



## Old Man78

Have to re-enter my second entry from last month as they never got a look in, if that is okay


----------



## Iraqiel

Placeholder for one Grey Knight Grand Master.

Edit*

OK! Basecoated and ready to go!









Done.










I panicked and did it all super quick, so now I think I'll do something else... maybe some paladins to make the most of that terminator box I just plundered?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Not sure how come I didn't post it here when I finished, but here is my Amber Wizard conversion for my Empire army. Takes care of my entry for the month:


----------



## Old Man78

Here is my dev squad, not the best models i have put together, they are the oldish metal heavy bolter devastators and I never checked the fit on the torsos before I started painting, pure school boy error!!! On the up side I actually based these guys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacobite

Well thats awkward, I finished these about a week ago:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Hi Got a war boss for this month.









he will have a head but i couldnt find it before i took the photo


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

And im Done



















Fear for some Violence in Silence


----------



## Iraqiel

@Ring Master "Honka", yikes. You just turned the ork look on its head and went from comic to terrifying!

Amazing conversion and great paint job!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Here's my entry for this month; my Tyranid Prime conversion. Since he'll be my commander for the foreseeable future, I spent a bit more time on this guy compared to the other warrior models. The shine varnish makes it a little hard to photograph these guys, but I hope it's not too annoying.

Before:


After:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Iraqiel said:


> @Ring Master "Honka", yikes. You just turned the ork look on its head and went from comi to terrifying!
> 
> Amazing conversion and great paint job!



shhh Keep quiet hes right behind you :shok:


----------



## Iraqiel

Because I was so terrified of Honka's Mimemaster warboss, I went and painted a second unit for the month to hide behind.


----------



## Nordicus

I'm gonna have to use the IRL card I earned back in January this month. No time for painting


----------



## KjellThorngaard

So it appears either my camera or my computer ate the before shot... Is this still gonna count?


















I hope so...


----------



## Septok

(Insert excuse for lateness and picture quality here)
(Also excuse the background)


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Im Sorry my computer has been playing silly buggers.

is this finished and do we have the thread for the march painting challenge cos i cant seem to find it.


----------



## Mossy Toes

If this hasn't been locked yet, I suppose I might as well post up my mini?

Well then. Khârn.










And crapdamn. Have deleted my "before" picture, thinking I would no longer need it. If you want to disqualify this entry due to its extreme tardiness and lack of a "before" pic, humakt, go right ahead.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I haven't seen the new thread either. Is humkt military? Did he get deployed? Or did he...lowers voice...get a girlfriend? :laugh: Should we get another thread going ourselves?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

KjellThorngaard said:


> Should we get another thread going ourselves?


I tried this last week, it seems only mods can start new threads in here. Is anyone else opposed to us calling today the cut off for Feb and from now on any models posted in this thread will be March entries?


----------



## Old Man78

Humakt must be busy or otherwise engaged with non Heresy related activities (gasp! How dare he commit such a heretical deed). Oldman decrees we enjoy the breathing space! No need to fix what is not broken, an entry skipped, timings pushed to the right no bid deal


----------



## KjellThorngaard

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I tried this last week, it seems only mods can start new threads in here. Is anyone else opposed to us calling today the cut off for Feb and from now on any models posted in this thread will be March entries?


That was my vote, but oldman has decreed... So... should we vote, or is Oldman the avatar for humakt?


----------



## Old Man78

KjellThorngaard said:


> That was my vote, but oldman has decreed... So... should we vote, or is Oldman the avatar for humakt?


Voting? Voting? Have you been reading that Tau propaganda that has been doing the rounds? Were is my bolt pistol....?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Ive been drinking squig brew and i call for a vote. i say march starts now (in march)


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Oldman78 said:


> Voting? Voting? Have you been reading that Tau propaganda that has been doing the rounds? Were is my bolt pistol....?


Easy Inquisitor, I was speaking hypothetically. I don't believe in that namby-pamby voting crap either. The way of the Imperium or death by mass reactive. More of a santioned agreement. Conclave style. Or Inquisitorial Congress if you may. Gentleman's agreement over a class of well-aged amesec? Or sacred feth, let's just start painting something new!!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I've already been working on my March entry since March started so ill be posting him here if no march thread appears. I'm abroad for a big chunk of April and might not get a chance to paint.


----------



## Old Man78

Okidokey are we pressing ahead and throwing march entries into this thread, I have been holding off, so to paraphrase Rommel "in the absence of orders just find something and paint it!!"


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Oldman78 said:


> Okidokey are we pressing ahead and throwing march entries into this thread, I have been holding off, so to paraphrase Rommel "in the absence of orders just find something and paint it!!"


I'm all for pressing on, it's not like Humakt is likely to say "you put them in the wrong thread, they don't count." Besides we're running close to the end now, posting this month would be the final required entry for me to complete the challenge. We've still got 2 weekends of the month left so it's not like we're tight on time.


----------



## Relise

Im pushing on. My march entry is half done so once the thread goes up i will post the before photo.


----------



## Old Man78

Okidokey then here is my "march" entry some stripped scouts, gonna trim the cloaks and try a wee conversion that will hopefully look cool!!


----------



## Iraqiel

March entry number one done: 


















Next up, bannerman paladin, then a razorback if I get time... rushing to get the GK component of this apocalypse list complete during this challenge!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

I got my March entry here









6 ork nobz (i think thats a legal squad i cant remeber and i appear to have lost my codex)


----------



## Relise

Ok I'll go along with adding Marches before photos here. I'm doing a command squad on bikes for my white scars successors.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

My April entry: A Bretonnian Paladin


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

KjellThorngaard said:


> My April entry: A Bretonnian Paladin



April? you decided to skip a month?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

My March entry is going to be my White Panthers Dredd, here he is with a white undercoat and a brown wash, nothing more.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Ring Master "Honka";1629233 said:


> April? you decided to skip a month?


Yeah, that's what happens when I work days... I have no idea what month this is. March entry. March... This month is March....


----------



## humakt

Look I know I totally neglected to do a March thread. Not sure what happened there, but home life was a bit hectic at the beginning of the month. So I will make sure I do this as February and March and if you have 2 entries in the month you get 2 entries in the challenge.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, in that case... I will try and get the Razorback done too, but in the mean time here is a Paladin I've cracked up this month:

Aaaahhhhh... I forgot the before shot. Damn. 










Here's the 'before' for the Razorback:









Hopefully I can finish it in time!


----------



## Nordicus

I'll see if I can't get those 10 Daemonettes finished for the March entry. February for me is a IRL card.

I should have 1 more left though, as I double-submitted for January. The challenge ends for this year after this month right @humakt?


----------



## Iraqiel

Nordicus said:


> The challenge ends for this year after this month right @humakt?


Aaaah man I still have about 30 models left to paint for my Grey Knights... admittedly I don't own half of those yet.

Here's my Razorback, not entirely happy with the finished look thanks to some wonky freehand but I'd gone too far before I realised. Maybe I'll take it back to the painting table after I've got the rest of the Army finished off.


----------



## Relise

Nordicus said:


> The challenge ends for this year after this month right @humakt?


I think we started in May last year so there's still April to go after this month. I should be able to get my Command Squad done to make the 10 but if not I'm seriously hoping I haven't misjudged and I can squeeze in an April entry.....


----------



## Jacobite

Before:










After:


----------



## Starship Trooper

humakt said:


> Look I know I totally neglected to do a March thread. Not sure what happened there, but home life was a bit hectic at the beginning of the month. So I will make sure I do this as February and March and if you have 2 entries in the month you get 2 entries in the challenge.


I want in on this and would love to collect a badge at the end of the year. I know I missed Jan/Feb is there anyway I can jump in for the upcoming thread and cound Jan/Feb as my passes? Just picked up a Lizardmen Army and its perfect for this Challenge.


----------



## humakt

Starship Trooper said:


> I want in on this and would love to collect a badge at the end of the year. I know I missed Jan/Feb is there anyway I can jump in for the upcoming thread and cound Jan/Feb as my passes? Just picked up a Lizardmen Army and its perfect for this Challenge.


We are nearing the end of this particular challenge (it started last year). When we start a new one we will post up a new thread.


----------



## Nordicus

Here is my March entry. This thread obviously needs more boob.


----------



## Old Man78

Nordicus said:


> Here is my March entry. This thread obviously needs more boob.



And after little beer, yeah I think I would


----------



## humakt

Oldman78 said:


> And after little beer, yeah I think I would


I think it take more than a little beer tbh.


----------



## Nordicus

Oldman78 said:


> And after little beer, yeah I think I would





humakt said:


> I think it take more than a little beer tbh.


They look a bit like a "_It's 5 AM and nothing has hit yet. Oh fuck it why not_" don't they?


----------



## Iraqiel

Honestly, they look a bit classier than the run of the mill nightlife up this way.

I've got another paladin done, racing to get the last models in the army finished!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I'm hoping to be done by Sunday....the dread i'm working on is proving very time consuming, i literally could have done 3 of my desert scheme tanks in the time he's taken so far.


----------



## Iraqiel

Smashed out 3 assassins listening to lectures this weekend... photos to follow as soon as the landline is fixed.


----------



## Old Man78

well here are my wee scouts, conceptually I'm really pleased with how they turned out, hope I captured the right balance between realism and fantasy figure with the ghillie suits and image of the scout marines.


----------



## Iraqiel

Oldman78 said:


> ghillie suits and image of the scout marines.


Agreed, those look mighty impressive.

I am a little ashamed to say that I appear to have forgotten to take a 'before' shot... But I swear to you, heresy, that these three are the product of a weekend of hard painting.


----------



## Old Man78

Iraqiel said:


> Agreed, those look mighty impressive.


Many thanks, this competition is really helping me with my modelling/painting


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Finished my Dread, Brother Tigur, Second dreadnought of the fourth company.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice dred grimzagg, i like the battle damage! I laugh that you seem to be unable to escape from painting green no matter what you turn your attention to.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Iraqiel said:


> Nice dred grimzagg, i like the battle damage! I laugh that you seem to be unable to escape from painting green no matter what you turn your attention to.


Thanks Iraqiel, you have a point. Everything i've painted in the last year and a half has green on it somwhere. The orks obviously have green skin, the panthers are forth company so have green company markings, the vengrosians have green as a contrast colour to their red/yellow camo scheme....heck even my demon had green flames on him. 
I may have a serious addiction here....


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

When does March entry end as i'm not really sure when it started?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Here would be my "before" and "after" of my project this month: Huron Blackheart (slightly modified).

Before:









After:


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Gonna have to slap a RL card down. With my son taking scuba lessons I haven't any time to paint. Not that I have been motivated, either. I think I am burned out on WFB models...


----------



## Old Man78

Okay folks what is the plan for the April entry, are we waiting a bit more for a thread or sticking them in this thread again?


----------



## Jacobite

I've reported your post Oldman just asking for one of the other mods to take over as hum has got a lot of stuff going on and understandably that should be his first priority. Failing that then yeah we chuck them in here again.


----------



## humakt

Very sorry for leaving the challenge unattended. Life has got a bit busy with trying to sell our house. Anyway the new April thread is open and I shall close this thread off and work on compiling the results during the week.


----------

